# Plants for crested geckos?



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

I know that this is a frog forum, but the other herptofauna forums are not that good! LOL I want some exotic plants that can take the battering. For example, Neoregelia or other broms.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

You can get some good advice here for plants that can take abuse without damage. I'm sure some is coming soon.

What we aren't as good at (since we don't have a critical mass of knowledgable folks who can critique others' advice) is making recommendations on appropriate plants for non-amphibian animals -- that is, plants that will actually be useful to those animals (e.g. pointing out that Neos are really just nice looking wasted space in a crestie viv, since a crestie can't even navigate that shape without trouble), or are ideal for the environmental conditions that animal should be kept in (since keeping cresties in dart parameters isn't ideal husbandry).

So I hope that you are able, at least, to do some cross-referencing against what is known about ideal gecko husbandry (which seems, somewhat oddly, to be getting harder to find as the whole 'bioactive' craze overwhelms the hobbies).


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I have marcgravia sp. peru, Pyrrosia christii, Epipremnum pinatum cebu blue, handful of Bulbophyllum all in a crested vivarium.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Money trees work great as long as you're able to drain the viv to make sure their roots don't get waterlogged if you have an automated mister. Another good option is pothos if you want a vine as well as Anthuriums if you're looking for a broad leaf flowering plant. I've used all of those with great success when I was keeping cresteds. They hold up to a beating and don't require heavy watering unlike some other species. Since cresteds don't like high heat or high humidity, be sure not to use anything that will dry out. 

I've tried marcgravia, but I didn't have success because I could never keep the viv humid enough or the substrate wet enough.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The way they will blend in plain sight around a burl or indentation on a cork or mopani structure is remarkable. 

Sometimes almost comically, changing favorite stations in a here, now there where's Waldo style.


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Pubfiction, do you mind posting a picture of your crested gecko vivarium? It would really help me narrow things down in terms of hardscape items and certain plants.  Also, do you have any botanicals in your crestie viv?

Gastrotheca
-----------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Anyone can feel free to post pictures of your crested gecko vivariums and paludariums. I would love to see what you guys have made! 

Gastrotheca
-------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm no expert on crafted geckos but Dracaena plants stood up well, in my experience, to crested geckos and their terrarium needs


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

In my crested gecko vivarium, I have neon green pothos, golden pothos, Philodendron "Brasil", Green spider plant, variegated schefflera, many types of temperate mosses, and a Moses-in-a-cradle that has turned into a vining plant.


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Greetings!
Please, anyone feel free to post pictures of your crested gecko vivariums or paludariums. I would really appreciate it. I just want to compare hardscpe styles and plant choice with cresties. 

Gastrotheca
---------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Gastrotheca said:


> Greetings!
> Please, anyone, feel free to post pictures of your crested gecko vivariums or paludariums. I would really appreciate it. I just want to compare hardscape styles and plant choice with cresties.


Thanks for the pic Pubfiction! Anyone else who has crested geckos please feel free to post your tanks also. There is no judgement from me!

Gastrotheca
---------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Did you get that Phal. philippinensis from Oakwood Orchids? I got one from them at the GLOS show a few years ago. It's putting out a keiki on its most recent bloom spike right now. How does it like it in your tank so far?


----------

